# List of hobby inverts



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

This should be stickied.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

WestHaven said:


> This should be stickied.


That would be really cool. This does seem like it could be a good tool.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you again. Very helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

No problem. 

Bump, as I still feel this should be around.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bump for anybody who needs this lol


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Why are neos under dwarf shrimp while caridinas are not? Also, _please _do not bump this all the time.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Why are neos under dwarf shrimp while caridinas are not? Also, _please _do not bump this all the time.


Didn't bump for over two months. People suggested this was a useful list, and I didn't want it to be buried. 

I was under the impression Cardinia were a tad bit bigger than neos.


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

Why has this not been stickied


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

dr3ww3rd said:


> Why has this not been stickied


Not too sure. I think the list should either be copy pasted into a sticky or something like it. 

I could make it a goal to add pictures to each species.. Hmm


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

there already is a thread somewhere that has species and pictures. also i believe some of the names have been changed and it should be cited since you did not create it


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

pmcarbrey said:


> there already is a thread somewhere that has species and pictures. also i believe some of the names have been changed and it should be cited since you did not create it


I noted that I didn't create it, but the source was obscure and the author unclear. I often just copy paste things into a folder of documents to read later.

Didn't know there was a thread like that bouncing around.

What names have been changed?


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

i believe a couple of the cardina have been reclassified. and whether or not you noted that you didnt create it you should still cite the source you obtained it from.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

pmcarbrey said:


> i believe a couple of the cardina have been reclassified. and whether or not you noted that you didnt create it you should still cite the source you obtained it from.


Couldn't find it again if you paid me. As I said before, it was obscure. 

If you have something specific for me I could modify it?


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

well... 
http://dev_anx01.collective-media.com/mechturk/List_of_freshwater_aquarium_invertebrate_species.txt
http://www.thefullwiki.org/List_of_freshwater_aquarium_invertebrate_species
http://yomi.mobi/egate/List_of_freshwater_aquarium_invertebrate_species/a

i found about 5 sites with this list in 30 seconds......
google is your friend


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice. Did you just copy paste the list into google? 

Google is my friend. It is where I chanced upon it before. I read a lot.

I've never pasted something so long into google.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

You're missing _Caridina multidentata_, Amano shrimp.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nope, it is in there! Thanks for helping make the list better though.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Mark - thanks for the useful list. I added it to the forum sticky.

Three things I wanted to mention...

If you find a source, please reference it in your OP
Consider improvements to the formatting - make it a real bullet list, remove asterisks, change the latin names to italic, etc for easier readability.
I am not locking the thread since I feel the related discussion is usually beneficial. However, if it starts to get off-topic it will get cleaned up and locked.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Wasserpest said:


> Mark - thanks for the useful list. I added it to the forum sticky.
> 
> Three things I wanted to mention...
> 
> ...


Sounds great. Appreciate it very much. I'll be searching for the original source in my history, but I assume it'll come up fruitless. I'll also copy paste it like it was suggested in the thread. 

I'll be happy to reformat it here soon.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

pmcarbrey said:


> well...
> http://dev_anx01.collective-media.com/mechturk/List_of_freshwater_aquarium_invertebrate_species.txt


This is actually the site I found it on. No wonder I didn't cite anybody. Lol.

I'll modify the thread a little.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't see Caridina formosae in the list, like this shrimp of mine.

You can see that she is pissed that you missed her species.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

randyl said:


> I don't see Caridina formosae in the list, like this shrimp of mine.
> 
> You can see that she is pissed that you missed her species.


Never saw that post! Sorry. Is that an amano shrimp? What is its common name?


----------



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice list. Maybe add a note when a species is illegal to ship/sell (or own/trade) banned or whatever? It is the responsible thing to do. Only saying since Pomacea canaliculata (apple snail) jumped out at me bcse it is SO banned!


----------



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, and the "Vampire Shrimp" – Atya gabonensis should be on there.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Never saw that post! Sorry. Is that an amano shrimp? What is its common name?


Not sure if it has a common name but it's Caridina formorsae. I got some and they grow nicely with my Taiwan bees. I did it on purpose because "formorsae" was the old name of Taiwan island.


----------



## res34 (Mar 23, 2013)

Perhaps these could be added to the list if they're not already there?

_Limnopilos naiyanetri_ (Thai micro crab)
_Lumbriculus variegatus_ (California blackworm)
_Atya gabonensi_ (viper shrimp)
_Cherax holthuisi_ (sunbolt fire lobster)
_Cherax tenuimanus_ (marron)


I've also seen at my LFS a species that was sold under the name 'Pygmy Sunkist Lobsters' which were slightly less than an inch on and which the owner said were already at their full size. Can't find any info on it so I have my doubts on whether or not they were fully grown or even a legitimate pygmy species/subspecies.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Some updates need made:

Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis is now Neo palmata

Neocaridina heteropoda is now neo davidi


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Some updates need made:
> 
> Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis is now Neo palmata
> 
> Neocaridina heteropoda is now neo davidi


Changes made. Let me know if any others are required!


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd rather have fish profiles added to the website than just a list in a thread. Not sure if anyone is still in charge of approving those though since new profiles are not coming up but that seems it would be the most helpful way to find the info.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I mean I'm pretty sure this is in invertebrates, no? I don't know a heck of a lot about fish lol.


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

I know you didn't compile it, but I'm not sure how helpful a list like this is, especially when it (A) lists rarely available species that are all but nonexistent in the aquarium trade like _Micratya poeyi_ (not once imported to the U.S. for sale as far as I know) alongside hobby standards, (B) intermingles color variants and taxonomically doubtful or meaningless trade names like _Neritina_ sp. ("tribal nerite snail") with actual species or even entire genera or families, and (C) doesn't have descriptions or photos. 

I mean, at the point that you name _Macrobrachium faustinum_, you might as well list all of the 250+ species of _Macrobrachium_. Lots of issues with the categories, too … _Triops_ are branchiopods … "Marble Crayfish" is a wholly arbitrary division and a strange repurposing of a common species name … you get the picture. 

It wouldn't be constructive for me to go on in this vein, so – focusing just on the shrimp – I'm including *some species lists (provisional and probably incomplete, but with some taxonomic revision histories) for some of the more popular genera*: 

Family *Atyidae* (full list of genera here)


_Caridina_
_Neocaridina_http://www.marinespecies.org/aphia.php?p=taxdetails&id=394148
_Paracaridina_
_Atya_
_Atyopsis_
_Atyoida_
Superfamily *Palaemonoidea:* 

Family *Palaemonidae* sampler (going to spare you all and not get into _Pseudopalaemon_ and so on … and I think you can find _Palaemon_ on your own – but you should realize that most of those aren't freshwater, strictly speaking)


_Macrobrachium_
_Palaemonetes_
Family *Euryrhynchidae* (only one genus really gets into the aquarium trade)


_Euryrhynchus_
Family *Desmocarididae*


_Desmocaris_
Realize those are species – not color morphs (which are just subsets, whether selectively bred lines or more natural divisions, of species). The diversity of these groups is astounding – probably much vaster than many posters here might have imagined – and (while a fair number might have at least shown up for sale somewhere at some point) *the great majority of these species have never been established in the aquarium trade.*

Some excerpts from a good review ("Global diversity of shrimps (Crustacea: Decapoda: Caridea) in freshwater") by Grave & Anker (2008), which I can share with you in full off-site if you PM me with your email:



> A total of *655 freshwater species* (just over a quarter of all described carideans ) are presently known.
> 
> Freshwater species of carideans belong to eight families/subfamilies, *numerically dominated by the Atyidae, with 359 species/subspecies* (Table 1). Although this family is considered in many textbooks as restricted to freshwater habitats, some anchialine genera are known (e.g. _Antecaridina_, _Halocaridina_, _Typhlatya_), whilst juveniles of _Atya_ have been found under fully marine conditions in Atlantic waters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Vaneer, that is some great information you posted! roud:

I think the list compiled in the first post applies to the ones people often keep in the aquarium hobby. "...a list of many of the crustaceans we keep."


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

MABJ said:


> I mean I'm pretty sure this is in invertebrates, no? I don't know a heck of a lot about fish lol.


There are a total of 21 invertebrates profiles in the fish profiles on this site, a whole lot more than that are listed in the beginning of this post.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Kat12 said:


> There are a total of 21 invertebrates profiles in the fish profiles on this site, a whole lot more than that are listed in the beginning of this post.


huh? Maybe I'm misunderstanding? 21 inverts listed in the fish profiles, and 109 inverts listed in the first post in this thread. And the fish profiles have more? :eek5:


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Kat12 said:


> There are a total of 21 invertebrates profiles in the fish profiles on this site, a whole lot more than that are listed in the beginning of this post.



Outside of whatever is listed in the fish profiles which is probably just an error and has nothing to do with this thread nor its original poster, you DO realize you are in the SHRIMP forum right now complaining about a thread on shrimp species, right???:icon_eek:


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

ravensgate said:


> Outside of whatever is listed in the fish profiles which is probably just an error and has nothing to do with this thread nor its original poster, you DO realize you are in the SHRIMP forum right now complaining about a thread on shrimp species, right???:icon_eek:



actually not A SHRIMP forum. I was saying it would HELP more people if people would ADD profiles so they are in that easy to search location on this FORUM since the amount of profiles is very lacking.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Kat12 said:


> actually not A SHRIMP forum. I was saying it would HELP more people if people would ADD profiles so they are in that easy to search location on this FORUM since the amount of profiles is very lacking.



Yeah, oops I meant a 'subforum'. 

Your posts are rather confusing for some reason but I think I understand now. You're talking that like the fish profiles there should be a shrimp profiles section, not species listed out in a thread. Right? Or am I misunderstanding? Apparently others are confused by what you are trying to say as well because I'm reading your posts how they are, it would seem.

The problem is, which has already been touched on, is the constant change in species names, etc. You would have to have someone who would want to be in charge of staying on top of such. Also, I wouldn't trust just anybody to 'add' anything in a profiles list. good way to get a bunch of bad/incorrect info right there.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

ravensgate said:


> Yeah, oops I meant a 'subforum'.
> 
> Your posts are rather confusing for some reason but I think I understand now. You're talking that like the fish profiles there should be a shrimp profiles section, not species listed out in a thread. Right? Or am I misunderstanding? Apparently others are confused by what you are trying to say as well because I'm reading your posts how they are, it would seem.
> 
> The problem is, which has already been touched on, is the constant change in species names, etc. You would have to have someone who would want to be in charge of staying on top of such. Also, I wouldn't trust just anybody to 'add' anything in a profiles list. good way to get a bunch of bad/incorrect info right there.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myFish.php?do=homepage&cat=11&page=0&n=Invertebrates


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I know about that existing. You are saying all the profiles should go there instead of a thread right? That would require someone who wanted to stay on top of that and add photos, stay on top of every name change, etc. And honestly, I use other sites for that. I think I looked at that shrimp profiles page twice since I've been here. I send people to www.shrimpery.com, planetinverts, etc. Heck the info on those sites is good and still could use updating and changing. 

I'm with you, I'd rather have a page listing the species, requirements, photos etc than a thread but unless someone is just jumping on getting that data up, asking however many folks for permission to use their photos, etc, then I doubt that will get tackled anytime soon. Look at post #32. Of course, I'm sure if you wanted to take on such a project you could have a chat with the mods and hop right on that  Even with just popular species aquarists keep that list would still be pretty long.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Just saying if mods/admins approved profiles people submit, and more people added profiles for ones they keep that are missing it could become a great resource. People are able to comment on each profile so updates could be added there. Members are also allowed to add their photos even if they don't write the profile.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I completely agree with you. Maybe one day that will happen on here. Of course, just looking at it, at the top left it says 'add a profile to our gallery' so maybe someone will do just that. I'd love to have one place for all of my shrimp info, sadly that's just not the case currently.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've submitted a plant profile but it needs approved and not posted yet and no message why so assuming no one is actually manning approving?


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I think the list compiled in the first post applies to the ones people often keep in the aquarium hobby. "...a list of many of the crustaceans we keep."


The thing is, it's just bizarre to list things as obscure or rare as _Parartemia zietziana_ or _Micratya poeyi_ (which are essentially not in the hobby at all) and omit much more common animals (only two species of _Cherax_?). If the cutoff is having been kept in an aquarium by someone, somewhere, then I personally can add a lot more to this list, but I really don't see the point in having it if it lacks basic descriptions, photos, or care information.

This list is a mishmash of names, some of them one-off imports by Aquarium Glaser or other European suppliers that never showed up in the U.S. (and aren't exactly often kept in Germany either) that's just plain inaccurate or misleading at many levels. Glancing through it, _Triops_ are not decapods, let alone shrimp (I don't get how they were binned as "dwarf shrimp" when they even went to the trouble of making the Branchiopoda category where they would actually belong – this is worse than having a list of "aquatic frogs" that also lists "Portuguese Water Dog") … _Macrobrachium dayanum_, another "dwarf shrimp", is neither related to the small algae-eating atyids nor particularly small or similar in behavior.

I'm sure that the people who compiled and updated this list were well-meaning, but it's clear that people would benefit more from something closer to actual species profiles. You can find some fine ones at the Petshrimp.com descriptions page or, if you're interested in browsing through a broader range of species, *wirbellose.de* … another kind of random conglomeration, with some inaccuracies … but at least showing photos and some amount of description (in German – Google Translate should do an okay job). 

Crusta10.de used to have a nice gallery of species, but the site stopped being maintained and it appears that the domain expired.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I just discovered this comprehensive list of shrimp varieties "hidden" ( not really) in the sticky's. This is great!


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

since 2014 tiger shrimp are now considered to be caridina mariae not cantonensis anymore~


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If there's anything that needs to be updated or corrected in the first post, you folks feel free to let me know (PM me if I don't respond here quickly enough) and I'll edit it. Doesn't look like MABJ has been on in a few years.


----------

